# Apropos Mauer im Teich, Schadet Beton, Zement, Kalksteine dem Wasser ?? help



## Vespabesitzer (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo,..

eine Frage am Rande,..  irgendwie erzählen mir alle was anderes  

Ich möchte im Teich eine Art Mauer, oder kleinen Berg am Rande setzen und ggf, noch als Wasserfall missbrauchen.

Dazu würde ich Kalbbrocken (Stück ca. 15kg) stappeln und mit Zement / Beton / Estrich sichern...

-> siehe Bild...
 

Die Hersteller wollen sich auf jedenfall nicht festlegen, habe 1Baumarkt, 1Fachhandel und 2 Hersteller angesprochen,..
keiner will sich genau festlegen,...

Eine Garantie auf Trinkwasserzulassung gibt nur PCI aber nur auf eine Art Dichtungsschlämme...

Wie seht Ihr das ??  
Positive / negative Pfanzen, Fisch/Koi, oder Folien Erfahrung ??

PS: ich würde den Haufen schon auf der Folie mit Platten und extra Fliess schützen,.. aber die Folie+Flies  wäre quasi im Steinberg mit eingemauert.
(auch unter Wasser,.. ich hoffe im Winter gibt´s kein Ärger) 

danke, mfG. Micha


----------



## mitch (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Apropos Mauer im Teich, Schadet Beton, Zement, Kalksteine dem Wasser ?? help*

hallo micha,

ich hab ja auch zement in meiem teich verwendet - vlies + kunstrasen mit zement eingeschlemmt, zum schutz der folie und verstecken der falten.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15603

nach ca. 2 wochen war der ph wert bei fast 9,5.  :smoki 

ein bekannter der mal betonbaustoffprüfer war,sagte das wäre normal wenn zement unter wasser aushärtet.

meine lösung war dann folgende: totaler wasserwechsel - und seitdem hab ich einen ph wert von ca. 7,5.

vieleicht haben ja noch andere ähnliche erfahrungen mit zement im teich gemacht.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Apropos Mauer im Teich, Schadet Beton, Zement, Kalksteine dem Wasser ?? help*

Hallo Mitch,..

  habe mir gerade die 5 Seiten deiner Teichentwicklung angeschaut, interessant welche Ideen man so beim Bauen entwickelt  

Du hast ja auch die runden Hangsteine genommen, meine Frage wäre eigentlich gewesen, ob die Folie sich nicht zwischen den runden
Übergängen reíndrückt, aber wie ich gesehen habe
hast du ja eigentlich auch von innen alles eckig gemacht mit Kanntsteinen.

Hast du dann unter der Folie auch Teppich oder Vlies als Schutz verlegt,.
ich denke eigentlich die Ober-Kannte einer Bordsteinkannte ist auf Dauer zu scharf für jede Folie...

Und was den Zement angeht,.. hast du den kompletten Teich damit ausgestrichen ??

Laut NG soll man ja eher Mörtel mit höherem Sandanteil nehmen, damit sich später keine scharfkanntigen Splitter lösen.

Hast du Zement-Mörtel genommen, (als 40kg Sack vom Baumarkt??) oder Zement pur ??

jaja,.. die lieben vielen Fragen wenn man so baut   

Danke mfG. Micha


----------



## mitch (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Apropos Mauer im Teich, Schadet Beton, Zement, Kalksteine dem Wasser ?? help*

hallo micha,

ja ja die ideen , wenn man zeit hat sind sie nicht da und wenn man keine hat sind sie immer da. 

zum glück gibt es ja stift + papier  

die übergänge zwischen den hangsteine hab ich glatt gemacht (tip von jochen) unter der folie ist natürlich vlies und an den kritischen stellen sogar doppelt. die Bordsteine brauchte ich um eine saubere auflage für die pflastersteine am rand zu schaffen.


zum zement (portland-zement aus dem baumarkt): 
ich hab so billiges unkraut-vlies in zement (mit ein klein wenig sand) getunkt und damit den ganzen teich von innen ganz ausgekleidet - das ganze hab ich immer mit groben sand beworfen um eine schönere oberfläche zubekommen

am rand habe ich kein unkraut-vlies genommen, sondern kunstrasen da hier ja die pflastersteine draufliegen.


----------

